# Found a pigeon. Don't know what to do..



## LadyGwen (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi, 
This is my first time posting and taking care of an injured pigeon so please bear with me...


I feed a flock of pigeons everyday in Providence RI.. My next door neighbor rang my bell and told me that she found one of the ones I feed when she moved a shovel outside her door..

It's not flying. it does spread it's wings when I lift her. and she is crying a little..She doesn't cry when I toch her wings or anything

I have her in a converted gerbil cage that I used to house 40 gerbils in so it is big enough.. she has food and water but I am not really sure what to do with her now.. I don't know how to tell if she has a hurt wing or anything..

Does anyone know of any wild life rescue groups in RI that deals with this sort of thing.. or what should I do with her in the mean time?

My knowledge of birds is pretty much nil.. Any help I can get would be greatly appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello LadyGwen,

Thank you so much for taking in this injured pigeon. There are rehabbers that can set the wings if they are broken. Here is some links that hopefully will help you further:

http://pigeons.com/prd.htm 

Here is a link to vets that will also help:


http://aav.org/vet-lookup/ 


In the mean time keep the pigeon in a quiet spot . A soft old piece of a blanket may help keep it comfortable. Wild bird seed will do fine for now and fresh clean water.Keep it calm.

More replies I am sure will follow.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome LadyGwen,

Thank you for trying to help this needy bird....

Here are a couple of links that may help you stabilize the bird and then help you to try to determine what might be wrong.

The first one: Vitals Steps to Saving the Life of a Pigeon/Dove
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

and

Examining a Sick Bird
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5913

Just click on the links to read them. If you can provide any more information about the bird's condition, perhaps we will be able to better guess what might be wrong.

Thanks again for caring.

Linda


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

LadyGwen,

When you said that it was "crying", I'm wondering if it's making real high-pitched squeaking sounds? And does it have little yellow hairs sticking out here and there? That would indicate that it's still a youngster who shouldn't be out of the nest yet. You'll need to give it food and water and teach it to eat and drink. That's not too hard at this stage if this is a youngster.

Pidgey


----------



## LadyGwen (Aug 5, 2005)

No it is definately an adult.I have seen this one in my 'flock' many times. She was just doing little squeak here n there, like she was either scared or something.. 
Right now she is asleep in the cage and I have her all covered and cozy


Thanks for the advice so far  

I will follow all those links in the morning as it is close to midnight here


----------

